# Need help getting straight cuts on table saw



## dman65 (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello,

I have a consumer Delta table saw that was purchased for me about 10 years ago. I think before now it was used about twice.

Now I am needing to build a few things and I am having difficulty getting straight cuts out of the table saw. It appears that the fence does not lock down parallel to the blade on the saw. I have tried holding the end of the fence opposite the lock in place while locking it and it just slides over. I made 4 cuts on Saturday that I had to make oversize so that I could then sand everything down do at least almost straight and square which took quite a while. The boards I cut by clamping a straight edge to a board and then running my circular saw were actually more square :thumbdown:

Does anyone have any suggestion on how to get straight cuts out of this table saw? Obviously I would love to be able to purchase a new $1,000 table saw, but that really isn't an option right now since I wouldn't have anywhere to put it. I am renting space in a storage facility right now just to be able to use the tools for the next 2 months because I don't have room at home to actually use the tools.

Anyhow, is there any way to put a decent fence on a table saw that doesn't have one? Maybe some kind of plans to build one from aluminum extrusion and glides or something?


----------



## NathanT (Sep 11, 2009)

Worst case scenario you could use a C-clamp to secure the back.

Post the model of the saw so folks can see if it is a "feature" of the saw that rear of the fence doesn't lock or if it is a mechanical issue.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

I believe that even the "cheapest" table saws are equipped with fences that are able to be adjusted for congruity to the blade. You probably do not possess the owners manual on the older saw but one might be available online. I'm not sure which saw you own, what you are cutting, type of fence you have but fence adjustment isnt terribly technical if you have a modicum of mechanical ability. 
Post the model number of the saw and I can help you find a manual.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Delta should be able to provide you with an owners manual, which should include instructions on how to square the fence to the blade... 

Even the $100.00 benchtop saws can fairly well be squared between fence and blade...

Be VERY careful and follow the directions. If the back of the fence pinches toward the blade, it can cause kickback, which could cause serious injury...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Try This!*

Check out this thread: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/tablesaw-blade-alignment-miter-slot-11185/
Slide to fence to someplace to the right of the right hand miter slot.
Clamp the fence with the clamping lever. 
Measure the distance from the right edge of the miter slot to the fence at the front end of the saw and at the rear. 
Both measurements should be the same!
Next grasp the rear end of the fence and attempt to move it right to left. 
Does it move or is it securely locked?
If it moves the clamping mechanism need to be adjusted.
If it's secure and the measurements are NOT identical, loosen the fence bar adjustment bolts, either from the top or from underneath, the most awkward, and set the fence to the same measurement front and rear and tighten the bolts.
Slide the fence back and forth again and remeasure. Repeat the process until the measurements to the right hand miter slot are identical.
This process will set the fence parallel to the miter slot.

Next raise the blade to the maximum height and measure from the front tooth of the blade marked with piece of tape to the left side of the right hand miter slot. Record the measurement precisely.
Rotate the blade so the marked tooth is now at the rear most location with the blade fully up. 
Both measurements should be identical.
If NOT then the undercarriage or arbor need to be adjusted. 
The bolts holding it need to be loosened slightly but enough to allow it to shift which ever direction needed to have identical measurements to the miter slot edge.
This process must be repeated until the measurements are the same and the bolts tightened. and remeasured as a check.

This completes the table saw alignment course online at woodworkingtalk.com and you have passed! Congratulations!:thumbsup: bill


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

I had one of there lesser models which gave me the same trouble.I use it as a router table now as the armature snapped in half which toasted the motor.If i wanted a real strait cut with it, i just clamped board to the table.


----------



## dman65 (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks for all of the suggestions. Does anyone know wherabout I would look on the saw to find the model number? I stopped by last night and the label at the front says that it is a 10" bench saw with a 13 amp motor, but I didn't see a model number anywhere. 

I also looked at the fence again and from a cursory look I couldn't see any kind of screw or other adjustment device that looked like it would move the opposite end left or right. I may just go with clamping a straight edge down. I guess that will have the added benefit of forcing me to make exact measurements and not rely on the fence scale.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Quick check for the fence, line the fence with the
slot in the table and lock it, it should be lined up 
all the way arcross the table.

If it is, the problem is the power head is not lined
up with the table. This is a more common problem.


----------

